# stopover about 1 hour south of wetherby



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

Looking for a stopover on Saturday evening south of Wetherby on or very close to the A1. Heading south for Sunday afternoon crossing from Dover. Any help appreciated.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey up.

Ferrybridge Services at the junction of the A1 and M62, no limit on the time you can park up as far as I know.

ray.


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

Thanks, I had considered that one. Do they charge for overnight stays there like the motorway services?


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

I'm sure I noticed that Brownhills at Newark, almost exactly an hour south of Wetherby, are now in the Britstops book - if you are a member.

If not maybe try the farmshop/cafe on the other side of the A.1 they have a big car park.


----------



## PF13 (Aug 2, 2013)

> rayrecrok said:
> 
> 
> > Hey up.
> ...


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

Come south out of Wetherby on the old A1 (now A168) and turn left (east) immediately after the roundabout with A58. Cross the "new" bypass and there is a lovely spot by the river. 53.919093, -1.377534.

I've only "rested" there, but it is very peaceful and has no traffic - Gordon


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Kellington manor camping and caravanning club cl.


It was only £3 last time I stayed, nice field next to the pub, good grub too and a lovely pint of Carling.

Don't worry if you are not a member, they are not bothered.

Paul.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

coppo said:


> a lovely pint of Carling


Nope you've lost me there........... :?


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey up.

It does look like you have to pay at ferrybridge services, so I would go for Armitage Trailers at ferrybridge, there is a large communal carp park which services a lot of firms, you should be OK there...

Google Armitage trailers for location about 2 miles from ferrybridge services..

ray.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Stanner said:


> coppo said:
> 
> 
> > a lovely pint of Carling
> ...


Carling Black label, lager.

Stayed at Kellington manor many a time, good stop over when we are either coming back home or going.

Just off the A1, right near Ferrybridge services.

Paul.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

coppo said:


> Stanner said:
> 
> 
> > coppo said:
> ...


Ohh I know what Carling is and what Lager is - just puzzled by the "lovely".


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

Thanks everyone for your suggestions. Special thanks to Coppo as we are booked in at Kellington Manor. £6/night or £8 with ehu.


----------

